
Bounty Fund for Open-Source Digital Contact Tracing - leighbryant
https://medium.com/myplanet-musings/myplanet-focuses-efforts-on-digital-contact-tracing-f502cdcb6521
======
bjonnh
The French stopcovid released everything for theirs, client, server,
protocols.
[https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19](https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19)

~~~
bjonnh
And theyade a huge emphasis on protecting privacy.

